# Not impossible



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My first match light using a blowgun. Yes its possible. The cool thing is I haven't been shooting the blowgun much. The skills from the slingshot shooting carry over. The two work together for me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic, TF!!!! How about some detail on the dart you were using???

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Super shooting Treefork!

The method we use for shooting a slingshot definitely carries over to many other projectile weapons.

Just like I was the first to get it on video with a slingshot, I think you may be the first to have video proof of a match light via blowgun... I checked around quite a bit and couldn't find anyone else who's even close to being able to do what you just did.

This all brings me to a thought I've been formulating for a while.... a challenge where a person lights a matches with more different weapons than anyone else.... and gets it all on one video.

That would probably make a fun to do winter project... hmmmm


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shot man, congratulations!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats TF, you're an official ninja now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was really excited about this one as you can see in the video. This was done for a submission in a contest on the blowgun forum. I felt it was pertinent to slingshots because I've found the two disciplines really go hand in hand. Each one helps me to be better at the other. If that makes any sense. :rofl:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lol you ARE a ninja... sword in the corner...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Full Ninja Status for sure!! Next up, lighting a match by chucking a walking stick at it. Walking sticks are deadly....


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

WTG!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. At first consideration I didn't know if it was possible. I figured if I could do this it would win the blowgun forum contest. Now I know its possible and now a repeatable shot.


----------

